
Minimize frustration and maximize tuning effort with Amdahl’s Law. - jenhsun
http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2012/04/05/minimize-frustration-and-maximize-tuning-effort-with-amdahls-law/
======
jcr
jensun, if you could put your contact info in the "about" field of your HN
profile (the "email" field in profiles is only visible to the user), I'd like
to contact you about one of your old posts (heavy bookmarks/tags usage).

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3155304>

Or if you prefer to contact me, my contact info is in my profile.

